# Scooter and Dory



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Been a while since I posted pictures of Scooter, so while I had the camera............


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

OOOOHHHH..... AAHHHHH....... Scooter is still as handsome as ever


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those TWOP look so content and of course, cute as can be!!!  

Thanks for updating them, they make an adorable pair.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a Cutie Pie!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee, 

What a pretty pair. Scooter is quite dashing in his finery.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been thinking about PM'ing you for an update on our Scooter so many thanks for the pictures. He is still as handsome as ever and still looks so sweet.

Dory is just as beautiful in her own right. Not a feather out of place.

Thanks, Renee.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I have been thinking about PM'ing you for an update on our Scooter so many thanks for the pictures. He is still as handsome as ever and still looks so sweet.
> 
> Dory is just as beautiful in her own right. Not a feather out of place.
> 
> Thanks, Renee.


Thanks Maggie. He quite a handsome little fellow. Dory is such a sweetie. She comes to me every morning and rides my shoulder while I clean. Scooter does too sometimes, but he's just following Dory.  He would never come to me willingly on his own.


----------



## D.V.Nastypuss (Jan 4, 2008)

What a yummy lookin......err, I mean LOVELY looking couple they are


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Is that our baby all grown up? What a beauty! Actually they both are. I noticed that you have three on your avatar. Are they new, or is that our baby Scooter?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

D.V.Nastypuss said:


> What a yummy lookin......err, I mean LOVELY looking couple they are


HEY!!! Watch it there...........those words will get you in all KINDS of trouble..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Is that our baby all grown up? What a beauty! Actually they both are. I noticed that you have three on your avatar. Are they new, or is that our baby Scooter?


Yea, I guess he's a MR. Scooter now all grown up............those babies are the three I had back in the summer. There's no new "Scooter" babies here.........Scooter is the only Satinette I have now. All the others went to good homes. He's my baby and I just can't part with him and beside that, Dory and he would be a package deal anyway........they love each other SO much......


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Those are some adorable pigeons! They look so happy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, count my WOWs!!!

Scooter and Dory are just FIIIINNNEEE!! What a lovely couple!

And, Scooter, is so HANDSOME and DASHING...all grown up!!

Thanks for the updated pictures, Renee!

Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi

   

oh oh...looks like Dorian is "hungrily spreading" out! Keep a sharp beak and eyes out, SPPs!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Scooter & Dory are just stupendilous Renee  Both look like they are posing (I'm sure they were doing just that!!). Though I wasn't around when Scooter was a baby I can imagine what a cute little fuzz ball he musta been


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Scooter & Dory are just stupendilous Renee  Both look like they are posing (I'm sure they were doing just that!!). Though I wasn't around when Scooter was a baby I can imagine what a cute little fuzz ball he musta been


Well, quit imagining and see for yourself!! LOL
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/satinettepage.html
He was a real cutie..........


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, quit imagining and see for yourself!! LOL
> http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/satinettepage.html
> He was a real cutie..........


OMG -- I'm having a snuggle wuggle attack 
He was - and still is - such a cutie!! Thanks for the URL.
Now I gotta go maul one of my kitties to get over the snuggle wuggle attack


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are both adorable, Renee. The baby pics of Scooter are so cute. I've never had a Sat baby before Toto, and his little beak just is darling.  They're so cute when they're babies. . .and adults!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I sure enjoyed looking through Scooter's pictures again, Renee. He really is a darling little pigeon.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a lovely couple! Does this count as their prom pictures?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Scooter and Dory now have their very own apartment. They've moved into the chicken coop. 4 X 4 X 4 with their own aviary. I think they're happy.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, thanks for the stingy one picture!  You know we want to see more of Scooter. To me, he is like one of the "poster" pigeons of the forum. I'm really happy to see how much they love each other. Dory isn't bad in the looks department either and they look happy in their own apartment.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They do look very happy.  

So, do they have the whole place to themselves?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> They do look very happy.
> 
> So, do they have the whole place to themselves?


Yep, I let them have the whole building. Poor birds have been moved from one spot to another in the loft. Whatever happened to be empty at the time, but right now there are NO empty spots, so they lucked up and got the "love shack"...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, thanks for the stingy one picture!  You know we want to see more of Scooter. To me, he is like one of the "poster" pigeons of the forum. I'm really happy to see how much they love each other. Dory isn't bad in the looks department either and they look happy in their own apartment.


Yea, well, that's the one drawback to where they are now. It's only 4 ft tall, so I can't get in there to "mess" with them. I can go into the aviary though, so with the nice weather coming, I can spend a little time with them. Not that they care one way or the other.  Wish human love was as simple as pigeon love.  They are just perfectly happy to be together 24/7. Sometimes you can hear Scooter "talking" to Dory all the way up here by the house. He can get pretty loud to be so little.


----------

